# How do you clean pee from leather shoes?



## EzzysMom (Mar 24, 2008)

Title pretty much says it all. DD1 is pretty much solid with the pottying, but lost it on halloween night from the excitement. How would you clean out leather shoes that got peed on?


----------



## Ruthie's momma (May 2, 2008)

I have simply rinsed out the shoes with warm water. Then, I placed the shoes outside on the deck to dry. Natural materials seem to clean up really well with water, sunshine and fresh air.


----------



## ASusan (Jun 6, 2006)

Same here.

But we also toss DS's shoes into the washer. (leather/suade, too)

Or I douse it in BacOut.


----------



## butterfly_mommy (Oct 22, 2007)

yeah for pee I would usually just rinse and sun maybe use a mild soap (usually my olive oil hand soap).


----------



## Jillee (Jun 30, 2014)

*Try with Leather Clean...*

I wash my own leather shoes with Leather Clean ! Normally water damages leather products but, when this solution is mixed with water, it becomes possible to wash shoes in water. I recommend you to try with this solution. I hope this will help you


----------

